# electric CO2 generator



## myraymond (Jul 21, 2008)

I wonder if anybody ever use this kind of device. Compared to the CO2 tank, how is the effect of the electric one?


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

The reviews I have heard that it is garbage. Costs too much, and is not as cost effective. It might be ok if you're REALLY cramped for space and have no space for a CO2 tank, but you could always get a paintball kit instead.


----------



## Canadiancray (Apr 27, 2006)

I have heard only bad things about these units.


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

I agree, I've heard nothing good about them.


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

The electric CO2 unit generators work through electrolysis. The carbon block has to be replaced too frequently, leading to high costs. Also, the electrolysis process will lower the kH of your water.


----------



## planter (Jun 9, 2008)

Stick with pressurized systems. Easy to use and a wise long term investment. I've heard that these units don't work. Although I've never tested one out myself.


----------

